# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  не работает cd/dvd привод на Asus A6R.

## Achilles87

не работает cd/dvd привод(cd читает иногда, а dvd вообще не видет ) на ноутбуке Asus A6R. ОС-Windows XP SP2.
Диспетчер устройств сообщает, что с драйверами проблем нет.
Подскажие в чем может быть проблема?

----------


## mr.L

попробуй скачать прошивку для этого сидюка и почисти  АККУРАТНО головку, если не поможет то замена привода

----------


## Svetisch

Не работает CD/DVD привод на ноутбуке Acer, не может определить никакой диск, при запуске программ связанных с CD или DVD или просто при записи файлов через прогу Nero, выписывает: вставьте диск либо диск переполнен, вставьте другой. Помогите пожалуйста, что над сделать, чтобы он заработал?

----------


## mr.L

Попробуй другой дистрибутив программы или SmallCDWriter скачай;)

----------


## naman

если на компе установлен demon tools то возможно из за него не работает привод часто и густо встречалось, само надёжно узнать рабоотает ли приво или нет это прогрузиться из под биуса, если не работает тогда соглашуся с mr.L надо покупать новый привод)))

----------

